# Can't Run GPU-Z



## MWisBest (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm currently not able to run GPU-Z. My laptop is an ASUS K55N, it uses an AMD A8-4500M APU (7640G graphics). I have tried GPU-Z versions 0.6.3 to 0.6.5 and also the latest test build. It launches with "An unrecoverable error has occured @ 0xXXXXXX in GPU-Z. Do you want to submit the crash information to the developer?"

0xXXXXXX = 0x47BBC7 in latest test build.
0xXXXXXX = 0x47BA07 in 0.6.5.

I'm using the Catalyst 12.11 drivers. I'm able to use GPU-Z just fine on another computer using those drivers (A8-3500M APU (6620G)+6750M Dual Graphics), although it reports the 6620G as having something along the lines of 5TB of RAM. It seems to be displaying my system RAM that isn't being used by the 6620G in KB but labels it as MB (5.5GB), however it only uses 512MB of RAM. It lists the 6750M as GDDR3 when mine uses GDDR5 and also displays it as having 32-bit memory interface (if I'm remembering that name correctly) but it's much higher than that.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 24, 2012)

this is a known issue that will be fixed in next release.

for now, try this build here: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=173827

Please confirm that it solves the problem


----------



## MWisBest (Oct 24, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> this is a known issue that will be fixed in next release.
> 
> for now, try this build here: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=173827
> 
> Please confirm that it solves the problem



That does not fix my problem. Here is a screenshot of what pops up, as it isn't necessarily a freeze, it's more like an error of some sort. 

http://puu.sh/1ihDQ


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 24, 2012)

thanks. i'll try to find out what's going on


----------



## MWisBest (Oct 24, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> thanks. i'll try to find out what's going on



If there is anything I can do to help whether it be testing or getting more information, let me know. Thanks


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 24, 2012)

Please check if attached build works any better


----------



## MWisBest (Oct 25, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> Please check if attached build works any better



Works perfectly! Thank you.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks, this change will be included in the next release (hopefully this week)


----------

